# Cashmere scarf storage box



## Quertica

does anybody know where could iorder a storing box for my burberry scarf? I ordered via farfetch and did not get a storage box (only a gift bag, but i want to be sure my new baby scarf wont get dust on it so iwould like to buy i box. I dont need an authentic burberry box (which are sold on ebay for quite a lot of money for a box), i would be happy with a plain box. But cant find any. Anybody with simular problem (solved) ?


----------



## suzannekts

Do you store your cashmere burberry scarf in a box? I want to prevent mine  from moths or damage during summer time. But I can’t figure out best method.


----------

